# Ishinn Ryu Karate in Belgium ?



## axioma (May 5, 2004)

Not to mimic a certain topic situated near this one, but ^_^ ... are there any karateka from Belgium on these boards ? I am looking desperately for a school where they teach Ishinn Ryu Karate in Ghent, the city i live in. So far I haven't even found an Ishinn Ryu school in the whole country. So if anyone who knows anything about an Ishinn Ryu school in Belgium, drop a note.

Thanks in advance
axioma


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 5, 2004)

Belgium has a very rich judo environment, particularly in and around Bruxelles. Also some good kyokushin dojos. Since the advent of MMA, I know there are a couple of Francaise-Belgique training halls that have taken to a Savate+Sambo/Judo cirriculum.  Outside of that, I think I drove through Ghent, once.  Sorry.  Try identifying, then contacting the Hombu to see if they have any registered Sensei in Ghent or surrounding areas. Leuven (sp?) may have a club associated with a school, but that's a couple train stops for you.  I would probably start by searching Bruxelles first; I'm sure the EC activity flow has attracted someone who trains Isshin; then they might have a Ghent-friendly commute suggestion. 

Good luck

Dr. Dave.


----------



## axioma (May 6, 2004)

Does the CA in your location stand for california ? if so, you do seem to know a whole lot about our small country. (a lot more than i know about your not so small country  )

thanks a lot for your advice. I will see into it.

cheers,
 :asian: 
axioma


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 6, 2004)

axioma said:
			
		

> Does the CA in your location stand for california ? if so, you do seem to know a whole lot about our small country. (a lot more than i know about your not so small country  )
> 
> thanks a lot for your advice. I will see into it.
> 
> ...


Yep. Californie. Spent a bunch of time in Belgium, particluarly in MA halls there, circa late 80's & early 90's. Each trip seemed to have different reasons (school, organizational development consulting for some EU companies emerging out of benelux status, ISO compliance, NLP and Hypnosis seminar circuit, etc.). There are some fun places to train there, and if you keep your ear to the floor, some fun bare-knuckle fight clubs at studios & gymnasiums to work off the agitation from staying in small flats during the weather. (working on my Belgian tan).  I'll tell you: I miss the gaufers, roasted chestnuts, and Metro system there. And the views. Lived on Rue de Tervuren near cinq park in Etterbeek...looked down the street, at the horses butts on the momument. Hop, skip & a jump from Merode metro station.  Miss it there. Now I sit in L.A. stop-and-go traffic, where nothings green.  Brussels was green. Miss it.

Luck in your search. If I can help, I will, but I'm a long ways away, and have been for a spell now.

Regards,

Dave


----------

